# D.I.Y Joke...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A husband is at home watching a football game when his wife interrupts, "Honey, could you fix the light in the hallway? It's been flickering for weeks now." 
He looks at her and says angrily, "Fix the light? Now? Does it look like I have a 'Phillips' logo printed on my forehead? I don't think so." 

"Well, then could you fix the fridge door? It won't close right." 

To which he replied, "Fix the fridge door? Does it look like I have 'Zanussi' written on my forehead? I don't think so." 

"Fine," she says, "Then could you at least fix the steps to the front door? They're about to break." 

"I'm not a damn carpenter and I don't want to fix the steps," he says. "Does it look like I have 'Screwfix'written on my forehead? I don't think so. I've had enough of you. I'm going to the Pub!" 

So he goes to the Pub and drinks for a couple hours. He starts to feel guilty about how he treated his wife, and decides to go home and help out. As he walks into the house, he notices the steps are already fixed. As he enters the house, he sees the hall light is working. As he goes to get a beer, he notices the fridge door is fixed. "Honey, how'd this all get fixed?" 

She said, "Well, when you left, I sat outside and cried. Just then a nice young man asked me what was wrong, and I told him. He offered to do all the repairs, and all I had to do was either sleep with him or bake him a cake." 

He said, "So, what kind of cake did you bake him?" 

She replied, "Hellooooo... Do you see 'Sarah Lee' written on my forehead?" 

8O


----------

